# Is there a t-shirt printing service that prints custom templates youve already set out?



## berryk (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi All:

ive started designing t-shirts and i want to know if there was a service where i could send the picture of the t-shirt and they can print it

Regards


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You mean you want samples screen printed or printed on broshures? Most companies want you to screen print Twelve t-shirts.


----------

